# What's up with the Fishman Aura?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.fishmanaura.com

Has anyone got one?

Tried one? Impressions and thoughts?


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

"Aura isn’t a pickup, yet it picks up where pickups leave off. Aura is not a microphone, yet it makes you sound like you’re playing into a great mic in a great room. And Aura is not modeling. It is Acoustic Sound Imaging™—a quantum leap for acoustic amplification—and only Fishman has it."

Fishman makes good products, but whoever wrote this copy is a B.S. artist extrordinaire.


----------

